# Buttermilk Pecan Pie



## ultramag (Feb 11, 2007)

I had been meaning to get this on here for a while now. I don't have a lot of top secret BBQ recipes to share mainly because before I found *SMF* I was a little of this, little of that, play with fire while drinking beer smoker guy. As the beer slowed down and I could taste the food better :) I guess it dawned on me maybe I could do some things better and maybe learn something even. That revelation lead me here about a year ago now.

Everyone here is so great to share recipes and give up almost any idea or tip they have and thats one of the best parts of being here. Anyways, this is a pie my Mom has made since before I remember and it is kind of a family thing. I'm sure it is probably not some impossible to duplicate under lock and key secret but it is special to me and mine nonetheless. Here goes:

*Buttermilk Pecan Pie*

Â½ C. Butter
2 C. Sugar
2 tsp. Vanilla
2 Eggs
3 T. Flour 
Â¼ tsp. Salt
1 C. Buttermilk
Â½ C. chopped pecans
1 - 9 inch un-baked pie shell (recipe to follow)

Cream butter and sugar until light and fluffy, adding sugar gradually. Blend in vanilla. Add eggs one at a time. Combine your flour and salt together and add them a small amount at a time alternately with the buttermilk

Sprinkle the pecans on the bottom of the un-baked pie crust and pour the above filling over them. Bake pie in pre-heated 300Â° oven for 1 Â½ hours. This pie is best served at room temperature.

*Pie Crust*

1 Â½ C. All-purpose flour
Â½ tsp. salt
Â½ C. shortening
4-5 T. cold water

Sift your flour and salt together. Cut in half your shortening until mixture is in really small pieces. Cut in the other half of shortening until about pea-sized. Add 4 T. ice-cold water all at once and if it doesn't come together in a ball add the other 1 T. water. Do not overwork the dough as that will make it tough and then your pie crust won't be flaky.

Form dough ball into a disk and put in plastic wrap and keep in refridgerator for an hour. Remove dough from refridgerator and roll out pie crust using enough flour to keep from sticking. Don't use too much flour and remember not to over do it with the rolling pin.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks interesting Chad. Never had pecan pie with buttermilk. Does the buttermilk make it lighter?


----------



## ultramag (Feb 11, 2007)

It makes it more like a custard Debi. That's the closest thing I can think to compare it to right now. All the pecan pieces float to the top. It is a very rich pie. Give it a try and let me know what you think.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 11, 2007)

Dang it, Chad- ya'll must like teasing the Southern boy in me!!

I have a recipe that is very close to this, the only difference is mine calls for 8 ounces of chopped pecan; enough pecan halves to lay on top of the filling mixture and 2 ounces of fine sipping whisky (optional of course) :D


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 11, 2007)

I will definately try it! I copy and pasted the thread.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a Pecan Pie recipe that I mainly do around the Holiday Season that will really blow you out of your socks.  Chocolate Pecan Pie.  I'll have to dig out the recipe and post it.  Give me a couple of days to locate it.


----------

